# Bloody poop, now no poop



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Last Thursday Lily vomited 3 times, but the first time she threw up a piece of cantaloupe I gave her so I thought that was the cause. She acted fine and ate/drank fine. Was fine thru the weekend - no worries. Then Tuesday on our evening walk she had loose poop and it had blood in it (don't know if it was related to the vomit incident or not). I freaked and called the vet instantly. LOL, I gave the woman who answered the phone a blow by blow of Lily's poop activity as it happened :afraid:. 
Long story short, vet prescribed flagyl and boiled beef and rice until her poop is normal again. Now she hasn't pooped since Tuesday night. Last night she peed a lot on our walk, so I figured I'd give her some plain yogurt in case a UTI was beginning. This morning I gave her a bit of kibble in her busy ball for breakfast. I thought I'd give her some canned pumpkin (and probably yogurt) when I go home at lunchtime. Does anyone have any other suggestions? How long should I wait until I am supposed to worry that she hasn't pooped? (I am already worried, but maybe I shouldn't yet). Thanks for any advice.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your GI adventures. :sad:

It has now been 2 days, or a day and a half since she pooped. So I would call the vet with an update, ask if you should be concerned and ask about the yoghurt, kibble and pumpkin. I'd keep her on the boiled beef and rice until her poop is normal or until the vet says that the additional foods are OK. I hope that Lily will feel better soon.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I have had GI adventures like this with Oreo. I don't think you should be overly concerned yet with her not pooping, but I agree that you should call and update your vet and find out what he thinks. I think the rice and beef or rice and chicken is the best thing to feed until she is normal again. Oreo would often go several days without pooping after recovering from a bout of diarrhea, and then just about the time that I started to be really concerned, would return to normal.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for your reassurance. I will call vet this morning for their input too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Others took the words right out of my mouth. I would keep the foods simple (boiled beef and rice), and as you plan call the vet just to confer. I wonder if she's peeing more because the boiled beef diet has more water in it than the kibble she's accustomed to eating? Just a thought. I send good wishes for her to feel well, and you to be relieved of worry!:clover:


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks.
Just had a voice mail from the vet's office. All tests came back fine. She had titer done (no vaccination necessary) and blood work for a future dental cleaning along with the fecal test. So that makes me feel better too. 
I'll post an update once I talk to vet and/or go home for lunch. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

5 or 6 days would be my worry point, but would not expect anything until she has been off the binding diet for a couple of days!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

The vet recommended keeping her on the bland (binding) diet until poop was normal. How long should I keep her on the beef and rice diet if no poop? 5 or 6 days without poop would really worry me. Should I add a little kibble? Oh geez...I'm confused. Going to call vet during my lunch break. Thanks again for your input. I really appreciate it. :adore:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If her energy level is good, she's eating, she has no fever, I don't think you need to worry (easy to say, harder to do!). I promise you she_ will _do doo-doo again.  Typically my dogs have rebounded from "ordinary" GI distress following 3-4 days of strictly bland diet. You know by now I'm a linking fool, so here's one!
Diarrhea in Dogs: Don?t Let It Catch You Unprepared


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, will check out that link. Yes, all her vital signs were good and vet said she's a healthy dog (this was the first time this particular vet saw her, we usually see his son). So I'll try not to freak out about no poop and continue with the bland diet. Thanks


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Another good source to bookmark for any health concerns IMO is the Merck Veterinary Manual. Here's a link to the GI section for dogs.:dog: I will quit linking now, hope all is soon well with Lily!!

Overview of Digestive System: Digestive System Introduction: Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lily's-Mom said:


> The vet recommended keeping her on the bland (binding) diet until poop was normal. How long should I keep her on the beef and rice diet if no poop? 5 or 6 days without poop would really worry me. Should I add a little kibble? Oh geez...I'm confused. Going to call vet during my lunch break. Thanks again for your input. I really appreciate it. :adore:


I have never kept them on the binding diet beyond 24 hours after the messy poops stopped - I would imagine that would delay the return of normal poop even longer - but either way, I do not think you have anything to worry about - you wanted his GI tract to stop it's over activity and you got that - it will take awhile for it to start up again, and that is normal!
Teaka went 6 days after her dental without pooping and just after I got off the phone with the Vet who said to bring her in the next day, she ran to the pad and got herself out if the vet visit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

*Yay - she pooped*

She finally went on our evening walk. I'll continue to keep a close eye on her (and have my husband email me her morning results, LOL).
Thanks for your help and concern. 
Chagall's Mom, thank's very much for those links. You may think you are "link crazy" but I love them - I can always learn something


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Keep being link happy Chagall's Mom. This is a very informative link.


----------

